# E' morto Chuck Berry, il padre del rocknroll



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2017)

E' morto il grande *Chuck Berry*, definito il "padre del rock and roll". Aveva *90 anni* ed era famoso in particolare per le hit "*Johnny B. Goode*", "Roll Over Beethoven" (successivamente coverizzata dai *Beatles*) e "*You Never Can Tell*" utilizzata come sottofondo musicale durante il famoso ballo tra John Travolta ed Uma Thurman nel film *Pulp Fiction* di Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2017)

Ed anche il 2017 fa danni nel mondo della musica. C'era da dire che però gli anni ce li aveva. Rispetto per chi, come Elvis, Jerry Lee Lewis e Bill Haley, ha diffuso ed onorato il Rock and Roll. 

R.I.P. Chuck, la tua musica resterà immortale.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2017)

Uno dei miei pezzi preferiti


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2017)

Grande!


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2017)

You Never Can Tell è la mia suoneria del cellulare 

R.I.P. resterà sempre nella storia con le sue canzoni


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Marzo 2017)

un grande, onore a lui. 

riposi in pace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' morto il grande *Chuck Berry*, definito il "padre del rock and roll". Aveva *90 anni* ed era famoso in particolare per le hit "*Johnny B. Goode*", "Roll Over Beethoven" (successivamente coverizzata dai *Beatles*) e "*You Never Can Tell*" utilizzata come sottofondo musicale durante il famoso ballo tra John Travolta ed Uma Thurman nel film *Pulp Fiction* di Quentin Tarantino.



che devo dire , ho passato più ore a imparare le sue partiture che ogni altro qualsiasi musicista . 

Per me è stato come perdere un amico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2017)

Un giorno vi racconterà la storia del plagio più famoso della storia che include lui e i beach boys con Surf in USA


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un giorno vi racconterà la storia del plagio più famoso della storia che include lui e i beach boys con Surf in USA



Pure Johnny B. Goode in realtà fu una soffiata di..... Marty McFly!!!!  grande giove!!!
Scherzi a parte, un grande. R.I.P.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure Johnny B. Goode in realtà fu una soffiata di..... Marty McFly!!!!  grande giove!!!
> Scherzi a parte, un grande. R.I.P.



La trilogia più bella di sempre ( a pari merito con Star Wars )


----------



## Aragorn (21 Marzo 2017)

Aveva ragione Lennon: _se tu volessi dare un altro nome al rock and roll lo potresti chiamare Chuck Berry_


----------

